# what do you keep your Locusts in?



## Beev

Okay so the little beggers are a bit hard to catch. I have a pair of tweezers, but trying not to open the box too much and trying to get the tweezers in is not easy! I dont want them all over the house. So the other day I opened the box in the viv for them to jump out, I think I let 4 out before I put the lid on and then did the same with the other viv. They are the small Locusts and do half jump quick! I cant even catch them to put them back in the box if my Leo's wont eat them!
So another question, How do I catch them if I cant and will they bite my Leo's? I have some food in the viv's for them and have seen them munching it all the time. My Leos seem to be quite lazy and wait for the Locust to go right past their noses. So I have a few jumping around the viv's for quite a while. I didnt think my male was eating/hunting as he has only eaten from my hand and even then he doesnt want it very often, anyway this am I had a peek in and I saw him jump and he had grabbed a Locust as it walked past. So now I know he is eating on his own yay. But I still have a load of locusts jumping around. I was expecting the Leos to eat them all up over night but they dont! People say to leave them over night and them remove them but if they arent eating them all at once what am I supposed to do? A friend of mine has a fat tailed Gecko and lets 20 locusts jump around the viv till they are all gone about a week.
Mmmmmm sorry going on a bit but I need to know x


----------



## Bab1084

Locusts dont bite but can stress out your lizards if left in. If you only put a couple in at a time I dont think they will stress your lizard out to much, I chuck a handful in with my beardie and leave them in with him and he doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## Dannyk79

Locusts don't bite, it's crickets that do !!
I keep mine in Exo Terra Large Flat Faunarium by Hagen (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home along with some bug grub/greens and water crystals so they last longer..
You can put some toilet roll tubes in so the hoppers/crickets go inside and tip them into a bag/container for dusting..
I have the odd one get out but catch them straight away..:2thumb:

Danny


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

I think you can get what looks like a plastic box with a hole in the top so you can put your tweezers in the catch them and also they have more room and you can add food for them.

We just use the the little tubs we get them in but i cant catch them to feed our gecko's as i keep letting the little rascals free :lol2:


----------



## DNKPets

Mine are kept in a small plastic Exo Terra type tank. I take a few out at a time by hand and leave them in the Leo's viv till they are gone. They don't bite. Much better than crickets.


----------



## henney2280

ive never understood why people just throw in live food, people are scared of impaction and crickets eating there lizards etc then why just throw in live food?, i know its good for them to hunt on there own insted of just hand feeding so what i do is this... firstly i keep my locusts on a faunarium with calcisand as the substrate, this makes cleaning the dead ones very easy and you can always just bury the odd 1 in there :2thumb: now when i feed my chinese water dragon i do this... i bought him a exo terra water dish (large) not for him to swim in (he has a much much bigger one for that :2thumb but i use the water dish as a giant food bowl this allows him to actually climb in it or sit on the edge and pick off the odd cricket or locusts, what i do before i feed is cut the back legs off the locusts and crickets so they cant jump out of the bowl (put them in the fridge for 10min this stops them moving before your attempt to catch and cut legs off) :lol2: hope this helps, this allows me to watch how much he is eating and stops any chance of impaction :no1:


----------



## Beev

I got some crickets as the leos werent eating the locusts but they didnt eat the crickets either personally I am quite pleased I hate them horrid little things and ugly, fast as well! 
Well as Locust dont bite I am not as worried now :smile:
Think I will keep the locust in the tubs and just open the box in the viv to let a few out.
Thank you


----------



## Bab1084

henney2280 said:


> ive never understood why people just throw in live food, people are scared of impaction and crickets eating there lizards etc then why just throw in live food?,


Coz my beardie is fat and lazy and needs to chase his food or he will get fatter and more lazier :lol2: I had to shout at my mum because she kept puttin handfuls of salad on his log infront of him so he didnt have to move coz he looked comfortable! 

TBH he doesnt eat much live food and no loose substrate so impaction is not a huge worry for me.

I dont use crickets for my beardie i dont like them and neither does he so no chance of him being munched alive by them :2thumb:

I count how many locusts i put in his viv and check how many are left each day so i know how much he is or isnt eating.

Only other bitey critters i feed are morios and they are in a high sided dish with his salad which they rarely escape from. 

Getting some Dubia roaches next week so will see how he goes with them


----------



## henney2280

Bab1084 said:


> Coz my beardie is fat and lazy and needs to chase his food or he will get fatter and more lazier :lol2: I had to shout at my mum because she kept puttin handfuls of salad on his log infront of him so he didnt have to move coz he looked comfortable!
> 
> TBH he doesnt eat much live food and no loose substrate so impaction is not a huge worry for me.
> 
> I dont use crickets for my beardie i dont like them and neither does he so no chance of him being munched alive by them :2thumb:
> 
> I count how many locusts i put in his viv and check how many are left each day so i know how much he is or isnt eating.
> 
> Only other bitey critters i feed are morios and they are in a high sided dish with his salad which they rarely escape from.
> 
> Getting some Dubia roaches next week so will see how he goes with them


Lol @ so he dosnt get fat this made me laugh i see your point now, i guess it would be ok in a beardy viv as they can only hide in a few places, mine is a chinese water dragon so there is soil moss plants wood all sorts of places for the little demons to lay eggs and eat my dragon, i let my dragon out of his viv everyday for his exercise which usually involves running up me then jumping off onto my bed then sitting infront of the tv and watching it in amazement for about 15min then he will go for a little wander and usually needs rescuing when he falls behind something while trying to climb to the summit of my room :lol2:


----------



## Munkys Mummy

I keep my bugs in these


----------



## LeeD

Munkys Mummy said:


> I keep my bugs in these
> image


Where did you buy these please? ***128512;


----------

